

Microsoft OneScript - msredmond
http://blogs.technet.com/b/onescript/

======
pizza
This website was confusing to look at. Thought process:

1\. This is a new Microsoft website

2\. Wait, no, it's just a website that copied MS's new style

3\. Wait, it _is_ a Microsoft website, it just looks like an independent
website that copied Microsoft ("Who We Are", "How We Save IT Pros' Time" don't
seem MS official)

